# Hi, new to this!



## jlaw (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I'm 29, Dh is 32. We've been ttc for just over 3 years. We found out in Feb this year that Dh has a low sperm count and poor mobility and that our best chance would be ICSI. We were referred in Feb and told that the waiting list was about 9 months, our 1st appointment is 24th Nov so we are hoping by that time we should be near the top of the list. Just wondering if anyone is having treatment at the Glasgow Royal (Dr Lyall) and could give us an idea of what happens on the 1st appointment? Any information would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks Jlaw


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

welcome to ff jlaw

good luck for 24 nov hun

luv pam xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Welcome to ff

welcome , sorry i cant help you with your questions but im sure that the girls of the ICSI thread will be able to
If you fancy a natter come join us in the chat room
Godd luck with your appointment

love
suzie aka olive


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Jlaw,

Welcome to FF!

Why you are waiting for your consultation, why not join the Chitter Chatters on the In-Betweenies board for a natter?

Laine x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya jlaw

I cant give you any help or advice regarding ur first appointment as i havent yet reached there yet

Just wanted to say

welcome to fertility friends, you will recieve lots of help support and friendship here.

welcome sweetie

best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Welcome to FF  !!!   

I hope you find this site a big help and support to you   
I can't help you on the ICSI question, as I have IVF, but I am sure some of the girls on the ICSI board will know lots to ask.
I would think they would do bloods and just run through everything with you and your DH, thats what happens with the IVF clinic  

All the best and I hope your dreams come true soon for you 

Take care
Jo
x x x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi jlaw

Welcome to ff hun im also doing ivf but as jo says someone will help you on here wishing you goodluck with your treatment 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

WELCOME TO FF JLAW!!

Good luck with your IF road  why don't yuo pop over to the chitter chatters they are a lovely bunch and enjoy a good 

Much 

Shezza

xxxxxxxx


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hello jlaw
lots of love and luck to you and dh on 24th nov.
jane1
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jlaw (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all the positive messages. Nice to know we're not alone with this! Really looking forward to our appointment in Nov, glad that something is finally being done to help us. Good luck to everyone with their treatments!

Jlaw X


----------



## babydreams (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi there,

I'm also new to this so thought i'd introduce myself. I'm 30 and DH is 33. We've been trying to conceive for almost a year now and due to my mild PCOS and DH low motility have been told that ICSI is our best option. Oh, I also have a fibroid - luckily one that should'nt affect conception. We've decided to try ICSI and I start on the OCP next month....Is this normal?? I have to thank everyone for sharing their experiences on this site as this has encouraged me to join and share mine.

Love and babydust to all - may all our dreams come true!!


----------

